# Fällt was auf, oder wie der Schnäppchenjäger sieht, das er eventuell besch...wird



## passer (30 Dezember 2012)

Mit dem Bild sollte jeder erkennen, das es keine Probleme gibt, seine Kröten los zu werden.
Nur mit der Lieferung wird es eventuell Probleme geben...


----------



## Hippo (30 Dezember 2012)

Auch hier wirst Du Leute finden die immer noch nichts merken ...


----------



## passer (30 Dezember 2012)

Und es ist eigentlich so einfach.
Denn es fällt der extrem günstige Preis des BD Players auf, das fehlende Impressum, die Werbung mit einer langen Firmentradition.
Gefunden im übrigen über die froogle.de Suche.

Hinweis : WOT installieren; im übrigen war da noch ein Fragezeichen mittags, jetzt ist es rot.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (30 Dezember 2012)

passer schrieb:


> Hinweis : WOT installieren


 
Oder noch besser: auf Brain 2.0 updaten.
Denn die besten technischen Hilfen taugen nichts, wenn man nicht versteht sie anzuwenden.


----------



## Hippo (30 Dezember 2012)

Für den Scheiß reicht schon die Urversion Brain 1.0


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (31 Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

das ist mal wieder "Elefanten-Kamera", natürlich mit den gleichen Fehlern:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/elefanten-kameras-com-und-technologiesworld-de.41177/

... und es würde Brain 0.6 ausreichen:
Eine Firma mit langjähriger Tradition, aber keine Quellen über die Firma im Internet?
Keine Informationen über die Firma in Bewertungsforen?
Wieso kann der Anbieter so viel billiger verkaufen?

Für WoT gilt, keine Antwort ist auch eine Antwort und ein klares "Finger weg", wenn eine Vorkasse-Zahlung geleistet werden soll!
http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/techplanets.de

Nebelwolf


----------



## Hippo (31 Dezember 2012)

Nebelwolf - man müßte sich doch nur fragen ob man einem Unbekannten in der Fußgängerzone 800 € in bar geben würde nur auf das Versprechen hin am nächsten Samstag einen Fernseher vorbeizubringen ...


----------



## BrightCGN (3 Januar 2013)

Na, besser wird es unter 'Versand und Kosten'.
Wer da genau nach liest, sieht das der Text bei Hardwaremarkt24.de kopiert wurde.
Und daher stammt auch der Rest der Seite.

Man muss schon sagen, gute Kopierarbeit. Die Frage ist nur, ob man so etwas nicht bei VroniPlag melden muss. 

Und was ist überhaupt mit dem administrativen Ansptrechpartner 'PTS Privacy & Trustee Services GmbH'?
Du müssten doch langsam auch kalte Füße bekommen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (3 Januar 2013)

BrightCGN schrieb:


> > PTS Privacy & Trustee Services GmbH
> >
> >
> > > ...für Internet-Domains
> ...


Warum das denn? Was die machen machen alle anderen Domainregistrar auch - die sind für die Inhalte nicht verantwortlich, werden aber sicher tätig, wenn sie z. B. von einer Behörde dazu aufgefordert werden.


----------



## dominik.r. (3 Januar 2013)

hallo 

brauche hilfe und zwar habe ich am 26.12.12 mir ein heimkinosystem bei techplanets bestellt und das geld direkt am nächsten Tag überwiesen es ist auch von meinem konto schon weg.

wie kann es sein das ich bis heute noch keine bestätigung bekommen habe das mein geld da ist und das packet unterwegs ist ??

hat von euch dort schon etwas bestellt der auch probleme hat (hatte)?

domi


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (3 Januar 2013)

dominik.r. schrieb:


> ...wie kann es sein das ich bis heute noch keine bestätigung bekommen habe das mein geld da ist und das packet unterwegs ist ?


Vielleicht, weil du gar kein Paket bekommst und dein Geld im Nirvana verschwunden ist?


----------



## bernhard (3 Januar 2013)

Bei einer anonym registrierten Domain und einer Webseite ohne Impressum darf man nicht viel mehr erwarten, leider.


----------



## Teleton (3 Januar 2013)

Hallo Domi, das sieht schlecht aus. Bei dem Laden scheint es sich um einen Fakeshop zu handeln. Wenn nicht irgendetwas bei Geldtransfer schiefgegangen ist, ist die Kohle erstmal futsch.

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/07/betrug-fake-shop-im-internet-erkennen-6562/


----------



## jupp11 (3 Januar 2013)

bernhard schrieb:


> Bei einer anonym registrierten Domain und einer Webseite ohne Impressum darf man nicht viel mehr erwarten, leider.





Teleton schrieb:


> Hallo Domi, das sieht schlecht aus. Bei dem Laden scheint es sich um einen Fakeshop zu handeln. Wenn nicht irgendetwas bei Geldtransfer schiefgegangen ist, ist die Kohle erstmal futsch.


Blick in die Karten des Nachbarn erspart stundenlanges Nachdenken
http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/verm...op-ob-der-wohl-serioes-ist--httptechplanetsde


			
				Antwort von von gutefrage.net/nutzer/jaja95 02.01.2013 - 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, Aus mehreren Gründen definitiv unseriös:
> 
> Design ist dasselbe wie auf technologiesworld.de, die als Betrugsseite bekannt ist.
> Datenschutzerklärung geklaut von Hardwaremarkt24. Steht sogar noch im Text.
> ...


----------



## bernhard (3 Januar 2013)

Siehe auch: http://wordpress.hardwaremarkt24.de/2012/12/03/technologiesworld-de-und-elefantenkameras-com-betrug/


----------



## bernhard (3 Januar 2013)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> ..., werden aber sicher tätig, wenn sie z. B. von einer Behörde dazu aufgefordert werden.


Eine GmbH, die es nicht gibt ... ?


----------



## Goblin (3 Januar 2013)

So wie es aussieht sind die Seiten down. Jedenfalls bei mir


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (3 Januar 2013)

@Hippo
Auch in der Fußgängerzone klappt es - da muß man sich halt etwas ins Zeug legen.



bernhard schrieb:


> Eine GmbH, die es nicht gibt ... ?


 
Die GmbH gibt es, der Weg dort hin (leider ist eine direkte Verlinkung nicht möglich):
-> handelsregister.de
-> Normale Suche,mit folgenden Suchangaben in der Maske:
Registerart: HRB
Registernummer: 100445
Registergericht: Saarbrücken
-> ... dann die Suche starten, es wird eine PTS GmbH gefunden.
-> Ein Klick auf "Vö" liefert zwei aktuelle Einträge aus dem Jahr 2012, die Firmengründung und einen Geschäftsführerwechsel. GF ist derzeit eine Rechtsanwältin Sandra F., die auch in den whois-Einträgen genannt wird.

Die Firmenwebseite lautet http://ptstrustee.com und liefert ein aussagekräftiges Impressum:


> Impressum
> PTS GmbH
> 
> Privacy & Trustee Services
> ...


Bei WoT hat die liebe Sandra schon einen knallroten Sonnenbrand:
http://www.mywot.com/en/scorecard/ptstrustee.com

Nebelwolf

ps. Der erste Geschäftsführer der PTS GmbH war Alexander S., der bis heute GF des einschlägigen Schwarzhut-Hosters Key-Systems GmbH ist. Dann passen ja alle Puzzleteile.


----------



## dominik.r. (3 Januar 2013)

Danke für die infos muss mich jetzt wohl damit abfinden 200euro weniger zu haben 
kann mir irgedenwer sagen was ich jetzt machen soll um evtl. das geld wieder zu bekommen?
Anzeige / Polizei / Anwalt ???
ich weis nicht ob sich dieser stress und die aufkommen kosten für 200 euro lohnen 
was meint ihr ?


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2013)

Natürlich Anzeige (kostet nix), denn nur so kann man zumindest den Kontoinhaber zur Rechenschaft ziehen. Bei der Gelegenheit kann man auch beantragen, dass der Kontoinhaber zur Rückzahlung verpflichtet wird und dann müsste man zu gegebener Zeit nachforschen, was aus dem Fall geworden ist und letztlich auch eine Beschwerde in Betracht ziehen, wenn die Sache vorschnell eingestellt worden sein sollte.


----------



## Sonnengold. (5 Januar 2013)

Anzeige zu erstatten ist immer anzuraten - selbst dann, wie in diesem Falle,  die Ermittlungen schnell eingestellt werden da im grenzüberschreitenden Verkehr nicht ermittelt werden kann (bzw. nur mittles Amtshilfeersuchen).Was bleibt ist der Verlust des Geldes und die Erkenntniss das Augen auf immer von Vorteil ist.

Für WOT hier zu werden ist eine Frechheit - diese Seite ist ja wohl das aller Letzte.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (5 Januar 2013)

Nun, mehrere in diesen Betrug verstrickte Personen sitzen in Deutschland und sind namentlich bekannt. Es ist Sache der Justiz deren Anteil an der Straftat zu prüfen. Die Handlungen der PTS GmbH sind in meinen Augen vielleicht am Besten mit der Tätigkeit eines Hehlers zu vergleichen, der auch nicht wissen kann, daß er Diebesbeute kauft, aber sich trotzdem strafbar macht. Auf der zivilrechtlichen Seite würde ich persönlich einen Anwalt um Prüfung bitten, ob nicht die PTS GmbH gesamtschuldnerisch mit den Webshop-Betreibern haftet, oder in anderer Weise haftbar zu machen ist.

@Sandra
Ich verstehe nicht was Dir an WoT nicht gefällt? Das WoT-Plugin warnt zuverlässig vor allen Seiten, die mit diesem Netz von Fake-Webshops in Verbindung stehen. Wer auf WoT hört, der ist recht zuverlässig vor unseriösen Seiten geschützt. Natürlich dauert es - genau wie bei Virenscannern - immer eine kurze Zeit, bis die Bedrohung erkannt wird.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2013)

Sonnengold. schrieb:


> Für WOT hier zu werden ist eine Frechheit - diese Seite ist ja wohl das aller Letzte.


Es gibt sicher schlimmeres, z. B. über eine Fakeseite sein Gelt ins Nirvana zu schicken aber keine Ware erhalten zu haben.


Sonnengold. schrieb:


> Anzeige zu erstatten ist immer anzuraten - selbst dann...


Aber ja doch, zumindest um die eigene Ohnmacht zu durchbrechen und es zumindest auf einen Versuch der Verfolgung ankommen zu lassen.

PS: ...nicht jede Staatsanwaltschaft gibt sich wegen der geringen Ermittlungsaussichten sofort geschlagen, auch wenn die voreiligen Einstellungsverfügungen augenscheinlich am laufenden Band produziert werden. Hierzu kann ich mich nur wiederholen:


Reducal schrieb:


> ....auch eine Beschwerde in Betracht ziehen, wenn die Sache vorschnell eingestellt worden sein sollte.


----------



## hassan (8 Januar 2013)

und schaut euch ´mal die "Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen" an.
Normal kürzt man das mit "AGB" ab. Bei denen heist das aber "ABG" -vielleicht für "Algemeine BeschäftsGedingungen???
Kommt noch was: Da gibt es eine "Widerrufsbelehrung" und dann steht da: ...Der Widerruf ist zu richten an:
und das war´s - kein Name, keine Adresse, Fax oder...


----------



## BenTigger (8 Januar 2013)

ABG = AusführlichesBetrugsGeblubber


----------

